

SwiftKey’s Head Data Scientist on the Value of Common Crawl’s Open Data [video] - LisaG
http://commoncrawl.org/startup-profile-swiftkeys-head-data-scientist-on-the-value-of-common-crawls-open-data/

======
LisaG
If you don't feel like reading the paper Sebastian wrote on the Common Crawl
data, he gives a summary of his findings in this video.

Link to full paper: [http://bit.ly/14dxSJq](http://bit.ly/14dxSJq)

------
xijuan
It is great that they cover a lot of languages.. Except they don't cover the
one I use a lot which is Chinese....I had to buy Swype so that I can switch
easily from English to Chinese.

